# Journalist Enquiry



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?

The story is there's been more people making official enquiries about the drug, and we wanted to hear from someone on why they use it and how it works?

I'm on 0203 614 1120, any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

James Waterhouse


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I prefer the term poison that happens to burn fat.


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Quite - there's been a sharp rise in people asking for treatment.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


Think you would be better off contacting the site owner directly first. Would seem standard procedure.

My take on this - why would anyone want to be interviewed by the media on a substance where any information given would be twisted to suit the story that you wish to broadcast? More than likely something to do with bodybuilders/people involved with fitness are idiots who do not know what they're doing to themselves.


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Alan - Do you have a contact number for the site owner?

I'm looking for a personal account from someone who has/ or still does take it, to find out why. Nothing would ever be used out of context.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

you pay me and I'll tell you whatever you want to hear.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, the bbc like all other media are faithful, accurate & true in their biased alleged facts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all known DNP users are dead .


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


I'll help. I'v done DNP a few times. Got great results.

picsofjournoIDornoBBCjourno


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Great could you call me on 0203 614 1120?

Cheers


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

squatthis said:


> I'll help. I'v done DNP a few times. Got great results.
> 
> picsofjournoIDornoBBCjourno


Your pic :lol:

To echo what others have said, speak to the boss.

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


We'll, seeing as you've already asked in you original post, I guess it's fine. 

Keep it in this thread please.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ive used DNP and my willy fell off.

I then had to have reconstructive surgery to rebuild my willy and now they call me 'Black Salami'.

Ill sell you my story...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Thanks Alan - Do you have a contact number for the site owner?
> 
> I'm looking for a personal account from someone who has/ or still does take it, to find out why.* Nothing would ever be used out of context*.


because that never happens with the media and bodybuilding does it.......


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

well the publicity should inform some more idiots about it so they can abuse it and die, thus bringing attention to it so know-it-all readers of tabloids can say oooh that bad a young un died lets ban it

also please tell me how something potentially dangerous when used safely and responsibly with perfect diet and support supplements aswell as good training whihc burns fat is news worthy?, where is the story?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> because that never happens with the media and bodybuilding does it.......


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


As an ex-pro rugby player (as stated on your twitter account) did you take any AAS as is common with the sport?

Maybe an unbiased report could be had with this guy?


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

The story is a sharp rise in people asking for treatment after taking the drug. I understand from some conversations that a lot of users have had no problems when taking it, which is interesting. There were three young deaths last year which has obviously raised the profile of DNP.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> The story is a sharp rise in people asking for treatment after taking the drug. I understand from some conversations that a lot of users have had no problems when taking it, which is interesting. There were three young deaths last year which has obviously raised the profile of DNP.


thats because any daft cnut can buy it then run excessive amounts without knowing how dangerous DNP and many other drugs including alcohol CAN be .

perhaps you should run it and be the subject of your own interview ...


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

This will, as ever be an unbiased report - with the aim to paint the clearest, accurate picture possible. If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> This will, as ever be an unbiased report - with the aim to paint the clearest, accurate picture possible. If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


there is nothing wrong with the drug its the idiots that use it .


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


Why not contact Jodie Marsh, haven't you heard she is fully qualified to answer your questions and has a modicum of medical training and body building experience.

I'm sure she would be more than happy to either answer your questions.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

All the previous replies in this thread pretty much say, we don't to talk to you because you'll twist our words and write another stupid scaremongering article on how DNP is like cyanide.

If you want to write the truth go and research the compound (it was used in medical trial for weight loss) you can find medical journals, focus on that and not on the few idiots who over dosed on it.

Paracetamol kills if you OD on it too but we don't blame the compound why should DNP be any different?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

"I know a lot of people say u shouldnt but the only real danger is overheating and i only had 4 beers, ive had that on 800mg before now so i know it is safe as im running less than half that dose right now."

here is a nameless quote for you when asked if he thought drinking on DNP was safe. this can explain most of the problems the public hear about


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> The story is *a sharp rise in people asking for treatment after taking the drug*. I understand from some conversations that a lot of users have had no problems when taking it, which is interesting. There were three young deaths last year which has obviously raised the profile of DNP.


Can you tell me more about this "treatment"? :confused1:


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Boshlop -could you email me a contact number? Happy to talk anonymously but it would be good to get more of your views for a radio piece.

[email protected]


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Can you tell me more about this "treatment"? :confused1:


Bath full of iced water and a cold beer.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> This will, as ever be an unbiased report - with the aim to paint the clearest, accurate picture possible. If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


Hahahahah

When you know about certain drugs and how they effect the body etc then hear or read a report on the drugs and can see that every report that has been done on bodybuilding related drugs is full of absolute rubbish you you'll find your post as funny as i have Hahahahah.

Im yet to come across an interview or article on any bodybuilding related drugs that has any actual facts in them...

Clearest and most accurate picture painted by the media on any thing never mind bbing and its drugs is a funny statement to make...

Well iv had my laughs for the day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

To the OP

I guarantee that the only ppl who actually contact you willing to help will be idiots who have some experience with it...

You'll never get a serious bber who actually knows what they are doing/talking about to do an interview with you on this...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> This will, as ever be an unbiased report - with the aim to paint the clearest, accurate picture possible. If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


More people die from paracetamol. Oh wait, that's not going to sell papers is it? Lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


 This sentence alone is a clear indication of what tone the report will have IMO, almost a "prove me wrong then guys"


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Deaths from DNP hah it is simple, take 1 or 2 pills a day don't overdose! if you will take 4 or 5 you are going to die, how difficult is that to understand :lol: I've used tons of dnp crystal/powder/caps well over 60g and I'm still alive and well, I must be special 

Edid: if you will take 20 aspirins (readily available from any supermarket) it will burn through your stomach and you are going to die, why aren't you reporting about this BBC radio?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a journalist with BBC Radio 1 Newsbeat, and wanted to get permission to ask people on the site who might have one point taken the fat burner DNP?
> 
> ...


Were the actual - rather than perceived - dangers of DNP reported upon by a publicly funded corporation during a news feature aimed at (impressionable and vain) young people, whoever had final say on programme content would be shot. Would be like the BBC running a feature with users saying MDMA isn't dangerous in the immediately post-Leah Betts era.

As said elsewhere in the thread, it's as dangerous as Paracetamol (which is either very dangerous or relatively safe and wildly tolerated dependent on your sensibilities).

So stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr Journalist!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I remember the daily fail many years ago when "reporting" on MDMA, warning us that it makes people do repeatative movements!

Yes, it's called dancing......


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be great for you to do a balanced piece but unfortunately we all know the tone that the report will take. In fairness, it's the only option open to you, otherwise you could be seen as "condoning" DNP use. Which is probably why so many are hostile. We have a good idea of how this is going to go. I'm sure you'll find someone who advocates DNP use that can barely string a sentence together and tell you about all the downsides when he/she ran it. We've seen it before...........

The facts are - DNP can be dangerous in the wrong hands, but it IS possible to run it safely. Many on here would say the same. It's not bodybuilders "deluding themselves" or "using it despite the dangers" as I fear your report may state (thinking ahead).

Here's some reading material to get started:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/151217-how-use-dnp-safely.html


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I took DNP once, and now there's innocent kittens buried in the woods..!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just to let everyone know what a bbc1 non bias newsbeat report looks like here is their steroid story from 6 days ago.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/27879888

let's take the 2 prominent non bias points of the story"

"A former soldier, who wanted to remain anonymous, has told Newsbeat he "lost his career" because of his steroid use"

No mention of any positives of steroid use in the story I see.. just an all over negative tone.

And lastly:

Professor Chris Cooper teaches Biochemistry at the University of Essex and explains that any positive aspects of taking steroids would wear off very quickly."

Oh wow, you even got a professor to talk bollox about drugs he's not used nor knows nothing about. All the positives wear off quickly? You see guys nobody ever retains any muscle strength. Looks like I'm staying on for life now 

Oh and alas lettuce not forget the report on the 6th of April and I quote

"He says: "They see themselves as big, fit, healthy. They don't see themselves as drug misusers, or drug addicts. We therefore need to find ways to make get them into our services."

Prof Kelly adds: "The risks are just the same. The risk of the spread of blood-borne infections, of HIV, hepatitis B and C."

You here that guys? The hiv and hepatitis risks are the same as heroine users! No need to get fresh needles for every pin now guys, let's all sit in a circle under a bridge and pass the same dirty needle around, the risks are all the same according to Prof kelly.

Lol non bias, no bs reports :lol:


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts, the army steroids piece was my story, I did challenge the MOD as to why they are banned, given that they are legal to possess for their own personal use, the soldier I spoke to was the only person willing to go on record, and he genuinely regretted what he did.

What's becoming apparent with DNP is there are a range of people who use it, young people who take it as a quick fix, and your more serious trainer who has used it for a while with no ill effects.

Perhaps there's a piece to be done with people who take a host of supplements, with out any issues, to challenge public perception?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Possibly, I think the issue is I personally know two people who have had there fingers burnt by the media, I have never seen an article which paints a fair picture, the ones that come close the people featured still end up looking like wallys.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, the army steroids piece was my story, I did challenge the MOD as to why they are banned, given that they are legal to possess for their own personal use, the soldier I spoke to was the only person willing to go on record, and he genuinely regretted what he did.
> 
> What's becoming apparent with DNP is there are a range of people who use it, young people who take it as a quick fix, and your more serious trainer who has used it for a while with no ill effects.
> 
> Perhaps there's a piece to be done with people who take a host of supplements, with out any issues, to challenge public perception?


the soldier lost his job because he got caught using steroids, did you piece make this clear?? that he made a choice to take a banned substance and was caught OR did it make it look like because he actually used steroids and the effects made him lose his job? 2 totally different things.

using the drugs we do in general are used safely but as with anything they can also be unsafe because they are abused, this is mostly done by idiots who do not spend the time to research the drugs before they use them.

the media reports on 1-2 guys who have died from DNP but in the story no indication that the idiots who died abused the drug, so this gives the impression that all who use it have no understanding of its use. but then this can be said about steroids, you only hear about the bad never the good.

the guys on the forum have pointed out about Aspirin/NSAID's are far more dangerous than DNP yet they are sold openly in Boot's, maybe your choice to not cover the dangers of NSAID's but to go with DNP, is that because the general public do not want to know that something they throw down there neck without a thought (NSAID's) can kill them........and that does not sell papers.

i have recently done a piece with Sky sports on peptides and GH in elite sports and that was the only piece i have ever seen where it was not twisted or misleading to make Bodybuilders look bad.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the soldier lost his job because he got caught using steroids, did you piece make this clear?? that he made a choice to take a banned substance and was caught OR did it make it look like because he actually used steroids and the effects made him lose his job? 2 totally different things.
> 
> using the drugs we do in general are used safely but as with anything they can also be unsafe because they are abused, this is mostly done by idiots who do not spend the time to research the drugs before they use them.
> 
> ...


Another thing to add is that yes 2 people died but tens of thousands of users don't die. Driving your car, swimming in the sea or even walking through Bradford is just as if not more dangerous than using dnp


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Another thing to add is that yes 2 people died but tens of thousands of users don't die. Driving your car, swimming in the sea or even walking through Bradford is just as if not more dangerous than using dnp


exactly mate......


----------



## JamesWaterhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

He was caught with them 'on his property' which was why the MOD chose to dismiss him.

I take the point that it often takes a couple of well documented tragedies for certain substances to get in the public eye, the same would arguably happen if the cases involved paracetemol.

The comomn trend is the 'risky' side effects which have been well reported from a range of, in my view, credible sources. In that light it's important to reference those concerns when reporting a piece on steroid use, while trying to be as balanced as possible.

One of you mentioned, 'prove me wrong', I guess that's the point, if many of you take a range of steroids without issue, it would be interesting to hear about it!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> The story is a sharp rise in people asking for treatment after taking the drug. I understand from some conversations that a lot of users have had no problems when taking it, which is interesting. There were three young deaths last year which has obviously raised the profile of DNP.


But what about all the other recy drugs the users where using and underlying problems?? They were never mentioned.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Ripping it up said:


> But what about all the other recy drugs the users where using and underlying problems?? They were never mentioned.


Much like the guy in that Jody marsh show who's heart exploded due to steroids, or was it actually the £100s a day coke habit that he refused to be allowed to be talked about on the program.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> He was caught with them 'on his property' which was why the MOD chose to dismiss him.
> 
> I take the point that it often takes a couple of well documented tragedies for certain substances to get in the public eye, the same would arguably happen if the cases involved paracetemol.
> 
> ...


But that's what everyone is trying to say, you cannot give a balanced viewpoint on steroids. The public do not want to hear steroids/drugs are ok if used sensibly.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

kreig said:


> Much like the guy in that Jody marsh show who's heart exploded due to steroids, or was it actually the £100s a day coke habit that he refused to be allowed to be talked about on the program.


Or the guy that died few months ago whilst taking the muscle enhancer "milk thistle" hahaha

He only had 5-6 strokes previous to his death warned to stay away from steroids and the gym but continued to. Ohhh yeah and the coke on a night out.

Still blamed steroids not the recy drugs.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

@JamesWaterhouse;

Why don't you try and validate your self a little here, no one believe a word a journalist says so you're going to have to work a little harder if you want people to trust you,

Tell us what your research has told you already, tell us in your own words what DNP is, how it works and where it comes from, tell us what data you have found as to how much it is used, by who and why.

Give us your thoughts on what is and isn't safe and people might open up a little.

Prove you have some actual facts on your side before you start asking for opinions, give a little.

Just an idea.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> He was caught with them 'on his property' which was why the MOD chose to dismiss him.
> 
> I take the point that it often takes a couple of well documented tragedies for certain substances to get in the public eye, the same would arguably happen if the cases involved paracetemol.
> 
> ...


I personaly have ran stupid amounts of steroids and they did indeed make me poorly sick, nothing at all serious though, I now run lower doses and have no issues whatsoever. Steroids are far far safer than smoking, binge drinking, reccy drugs, even safer than a bad diet all of which kill millions all across the globe each year, but there have a been 'a handful' of possible steroid related problems and the media jump all over it and make us all look and feel like roid head drug scumbags. All of the media do it including the BBC mate so you have to understand why people have a bit of a tone and are reluctant to say anything.

Steroids and dnp are very very very safe, it's people that are the problem. And that's not the point which is made in the media and i can bet my bottom dollar it won't be the point made in your report. If it is then i will take my hat off to you.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I did know someone who took DNP once, I had to leave him in a club as he was lessoning my street cred, feel free to use this footage of him on DNP





 Not sure how you could translate his moves for radio though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> *He was caught with them 'on his property' which was why the MOD chose to dismiss him. *
> 
> I take the point that it often takes a couple of well documented tragedies for certain substances to get in the public eye, the same would arguably happen if the cases involved paracetemol.
> 
> ...


this is my point in your story did you say this or did you say he was dismissed because he was a steroid user?

as in did you say "soldier x was dismissed because he was found with steroids in his possession?" or did you write "soldier x was dismissed because he was a steroid user" sound similar but gives two different impressions.....

How about you write a piece about a Bodybuilder who has used DNP or steroids and had no health issues, he has not beaten up everyone around him etc etc.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is my point in your story did you say this or did you say he was dismissed because he was a steroid user?
> 
> as in did you say "soldier x was dismissed because he was found with steroids in his possession?" or did you write "soldier x was dismissed because he was a steroid user" sound similar but gives two different impressions.....
> 
> How about you write a piece about a Bodybuilder who has used DNP or steroids and had no health issues, he has not beaten up everyone around him etc etc.....


Or even better write a story addressing why the MOD ended a young lads career for using a drug which is perfectly legal to own and use. Surely that borders unfair dismissal


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tbh the story in today's Newsbeat isn't too bad. All a little journalism by numbers, but not as dramatic or sensationalist as it could have been.

Interesting how I've read some bod of other from the Poisons Unit or some journal saying about how four people have died from it in the UK in the last two years. "One death is a tragedy" and all that, but given how it exploded in usage - excuse the pun - this doesn't seem like many. And I think one of these was an intentional suicide, and the other was the anorexic girl.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

JamesWaterhouse said:


> This will, as ever be an unbiased report - with the aim to paint the clearest, accurate picture possible. If you think there's nothing wrong with the drug, I'd be just as interested to hear about it!


So in the report will you be stating that when you searched for people to interview about DNP they mostly all told you to **** off ?

I think the clearest and most accurate 'story' you could run would be a story on people having no trust in mainstream media and biased media reporting


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

You must be kidding. There will be plenty of self indulgent people that kept his phone ringing when they read this thread.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Has the story been aired yet?


----------

